# Guess who's 4????



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Guess who turns 4 today????? Our sweet, spoiled baby boy, Cody. He's come a long way since we adopted him from ESRA at 18 months. He's overcome AIHA (hemolytic anemia) and several autoimmune complications..... however, he's always been a sweet, sweet love bug. Happy birthday Cody Bodey.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy 4th Birthday !! What a strong and handsome boy !! He deserves to have a big party !!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a cutie!! You don't post enough pictures of him!  Happy birthday Cody!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

happy birthday!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

those diseases/problems sound horrendous, but he sure is a good looking boy. Sounds like he picked a good mom.
Happy Birthday, Cody! I hope you have a great day and many, many more to come.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Happy 4th Birthday Cody!!!!! Hope you have a great day young man! arty:arty:arty:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Well since Marlene twisted my arm, here are some more of Penny & Maggie's bro......

From a pet store pup to being thrown outside and ignored , I quickly learned how sweet it is to snuggle with Mom.... naps are the BEST!



And WOW, I really like the Christmas thing.... with presents and all sorts of excitement. I learned real fast not to mess with the tree.


Here's my favorite present of all. I now have 3 different sizes... they're my favorite (next to antlers)


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That snuggling pic is SO CUTE!!


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy 4th Birthday, Cody!! What a handsome boy you are! Enjoy your big day!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't tell who's enjoying the snuggling more Cody or you Betty Happy Birthday Cody boy you sure did find the right family! Some things are just meant to happen.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*FLYING BY TO WISH SWEET CODY BOY A HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!*
*I'M SURE MOM IS WORKING ON A FEW SURPRISES ...*​ 









​


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Ummmmmm, that is *THE *oddest looking Golden I have ever seen!! :--appalled:
But who am I to question it? :--keep_silent:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CODY!!! :--happy:*


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Ummmmmm, that is *THE *oddest looking Golden I have ever seen!! :--appalled:



He's probably one of those new fangled doodles or something.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Big Boy!!!! *


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cody!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Ummmmmm, that is *THE *oddest looking Golden I have ever seen!! :--appalled:
> But who am I to question it? :--keep_silent:
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CODY!!! :--happy:*


 


*Ummmmmm ... *
*Maybe that's why it was posted in "Other Pets" section : *
*Here ... *
*Put these on !*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy birthday you big handsome boy. I love the picture of the two of you snuggling together. You can just see the love you two share. Give him a big hug and kiss from me.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

T&T said:


> *Ummmmmm ... *
> *Maybe that's why it was posted in "Other Pets" section : *
> *Here ... *
> *Put these on !*


 
But for many of us on here "Other Pets" *ALSO MEANS GOLDENS! :nana:, *
*FEMALE DOG!! *


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Ummmmmm, that is *THE *oddest looking Golden I have ever seen!! :--appalled:


He's a Landseer Bob-tail Golden, Hank...duh!!!

He's gorgeous, Betty, and that snuggle pic is precious


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

moverking said:


> He's gorgeous, Betty, and that snuggle pic is precious


 
And of course Betty I agree with this. (But PLEASE do not let T & T know)


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He is so handsome!! Happy Birthday Cody!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> But for many of us on here "Other Pets" *ALSO MEANS GOLDENS! :nana:, *
> *FEMALE DOG!! *


Guess I'll have to consult you before posting Miss T's upcoming B-Day ... 
GRF may have to create a new section for alien female dogs ... :doh:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

_*Happy Birthday Cody!!! *

He's beautiful Betty. I think he kinda likes you too =)
_


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a beautiful(and LUCKY) dog. Happy number 4, Cody!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY CODY!!!!!


You are a beautiful smart boy! You are so lucky to have such a great MOM who loves you and your sisters so much!!!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Cody.
He's sure a beautiful boy!
Sierra says Happy Burfday too!
Karen


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

and Betty, I love the pic of you and Cody snuggling! How adorable. He is a love bug!


----------



## mckinnea (Feb 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cody! What a beautie!!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Cody is 4!*


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Aww I had no idea of how cute he was! Maybe he needs to meet Charliebear and Scarlett once she gets her eyes fixed.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy birthday Cody boy!!


----------

